# problem Changing Rear Output Shaft Seal



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

: Il pensiero:Hello sorry I just Changing Rear Output Shaft Seal, but I pushed a little too much when I put seal. I post photos. Can I leave it, or so I have to replace it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah It is a little too far up in there. I dont know if I would take any chances and leave it. As cheap as they are, I think I would take it out and start over. Unfortunately I dont think you can take it out without tearing it up? :thinking:


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I agree with p. I would go buy another seal and do it again.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah if it's against the bearing, peaces could wear off and get into it, then you are looking at a new bearing...but if its not against it, it will be OK. Its a risk. I do know some go in a little farther or not quite as far when the shaft develops a ring and won't seal anymore in that spot...but I have to say I have not seen one in that far before.

I'm with everyone else. Too risky. Get another one.


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

ok so tomorrow I will do the replacement and I'll be more careful not to push too much.
thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What is the temperature there in Italy? Is there snow yet?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Troppo profondo...deve cambiare (when in Italy, do as the Italians).

American translation "It's in there too deep...better change it".


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Here where I live (I live on the Po River near Parma) does not snow temperature is 13 degrees Fahrenheit 55. And like them? I love the USA I have been there 5 times I have shot in California, Nevada, New Mexico, Arizona Utha Beautiful places Then I went to Florida and I have seen wonderful shot across New York and hope to return as soon as possible


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well that's pretty cool.


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

wcs61 - The translator translates a strange thing I can not understand

Ok rear and front oil seal replaced.
I wanted to ask if I want to order new rear seal from Kawi.
which is the code and where can I get this? Bikebandit or Motorsport or other?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bat quad said:


> wcs61 - The translator translates a strange thing I can not understand
> 
> Ok rear and front oil seal replaced.
> I wanted to ask if I want to order new rear seal from Kawi.
> which is the code and where can I get this? Bikebandit or Motorsport or other?


I have a friend in Greece that gets his parts from Collegebikeshop.com


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

If you look in the parts manuals, it will tell you the seal size. 
IDxODxthickness in MM

Any bearing/seal place can supply them. Here in Canada, parts are about double what they are in the US. A front pinion seal at the bearing store was a little over $2.....close to $20 at the dealer.

Here's the numbers I've come up with....with the exception of that rear engine output seal.....the size isn't listed on any parts manual I found online. If someone has the size, please post it...
This is for my '10 650i...the smart folks here would know what years are the same, I don't...

Front:

Axle seal Left
92049-1536 62X81X10.5

Axle Seal Right
92049-1534 22X48X7 HS


Pinion Seal
92049-1573 48X65X8

Engine Output 
92049-1570 28X42X8	




Rear:

Axle Seal Left
92049-0029 25X57X7 HS

Axle Seal Right
92049-0029 25X57X7 HS

Pinion Seal
92049-0028 24X45X9.5

Engine Output
92049-0095 ???????????


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

bat quad said:


> wcs61 - The translator translates a strange thing I can not understand
> 
> Ok rear and front oil seal replaced.
> I wanted to ask if I want to order new rear seal from Kawi.
> which is the code and where can I get this? Bikebandit or Motorsport or other?


 
Sorry...my Italian is a bit rusty...30 plus years since I was there. Must be some Florida cracker slang mixed in.


----------



## Cswall (Jan 22, 2013)

hi im new to this forum where do u get the new seal and the kit kawa says is a prototype.its on a 08 bf 750.and what web site did you go to


----------

